# Rhinestone machine business or dtg 1st



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

Im just starting small/slow.. have nno kids,only me..
Im going rhinestone way.. should i buy the small 2-color machine? even though i can add more colors as needed..
Should i just start selling transfers?

I need a little help.. i have alot on my mind..
online shop.

I will do women t-tops, tshirts and sweaters.. etc etc..
if it start off making only $1000/month
advice plz


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you tried to outsource your sales first? What I mean is to develop your sales first and outsource the actual production. There are several companies that will make custom designs for you with like a dozen minimum. If you are looking at investing in a rhinestone setting machine, be sure you have the market/niche to allow a decent ROI. If you make $1000 per month net, then you are probably looking at 12 to 20 months before you can pay off the machine. There are several people on the forums that have these machines. You may want to post in the Rhinestone section under Heat Transfer if you want more specific info about the different machines.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PCSTEES (Nov 6, 2011)

You can create your own templates and transfers quite affordably. I don't know that you need to invest in one of the automatic machines (if that's what you're referring to).


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Mike is on the right track. You may want to gage your market first and get your name/site/products out there to see where the need/wants are. If you plan on doing just your own designs, and no custom work, then I would look to either having a few templates made or having some of the designs made up through outsourcing, putting together your pieces, and stocking your online shop. Remember, that there are tons of online shops, so you will want to make sure you have a good marketing/advertising plan to get folks into your online shop. My online shop was open about 6 months before I got my first purchase. Of course I did not have a plan, but it could take a while.

Once you have a feel for how sales might go, then you can see what will be the best production method for you.

There are several 2-color machines out there now. It seems like we hear about a "new" one every month. If you are really planning on doing this for the long haul, and to make as much money as you can, I would really suggest you bypass the 2 color machine and look at one of the American made 4-color machines. I'll try to find the link for you. I started out with the Ioline 2-color machine. Lower price, $6000, no maintenance or compressor needed, but not so fast. I've already outgrown, the pace of my Ioline, and am looking to add another one, or add a 4 color machine. Whatever you choose, give yourself some growing room now, as it will be easier to do so when you need to.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if you are selling to women (and you are one) then rhinestones would be your best bet. skip dtg.


----------



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes women is my target audience... I will do custom work too.. 
It will be unique stuff..

Anybody know any good outsource rhinestone producers?
what if i have a sell and the customer is waiting for outsource product/production? do you mean drop ship?

anyone know who can set up a online store site? i know a lil code and dw/photoshop. oh html..

wholesale women apparel?


----------



## Mailhot (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to do rhinestones but afraid to give my design to a company and have them do it for others. How do I avoid that?

Where can I purchase a used machine?


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

I have the CAMS 1v2p and love it. I got mine at ColDesi in Tampa FL. Its a great machine to start with. I agree with going with rhinestones over dtg, especially in the market you want to go in to.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

KimL said:


> I agree with going with rhinestones over dtg, especially in the market you want to go in to.


Combine both and you can create some stunning stuff


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Mailhot said:


> I want to do rhinestones but afraid to give my design to a company and have them do it for others. How do I avoid that?
> 
> Where can I purchase a used machine?


Wholesale companies that are doing this for you should NEVER use your designs. A reputable company will never contact your clients or produce your design for others.


----------



## Mailhot (Nov 29, 2011)

How are you doing in your business?? I'm curious as I was also interested. Thanks


----------

